# Mute swans



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if anyone has ever dropped a mute swan here in Utah as it bombed into your spread?


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Mute swans aren't federally protected therefore in a lot of places they are legal to kill.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shoot em!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

whackem n stackem

They taste like chicken.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, have one as big as those things are locked up, feet down in your face, we folded it haha. I'm just curious more about how many there are around here and how many get shot? This one my son got is a first for me and don't know anyone else that has ever shot one. Can't get over how big them buggers are! Just got me curious as to how common a bird they are around here. The dog sure struggled bringing the thing back haha.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> whackem n stackem
> 
> They taste like chicken.


I believe you could make anything taste like chicken. I am always amazed at the food you post on here. People could learn a thing or two from you about food preparation, and making the most out of the animal harvested. I know I have. Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fixed it for you!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Fixed it for you!


Dag nabbit Rob, I know I sent you the original pic, you didn't have to go and put the real one up so the world knows what my kid looks like!

Gotta admit though, I think I just piddled my pants when I seen that!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

In my ~9 years as a waterfowler I have never seen a mute swan in Utah. I would be ecstatic if I managed to get one (unless I had to walk it back from the Crystal unit or something like that).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

4 years ago there was a black swan on unit 1 at Farmington. It stuck around for a couple of weeks.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy cow - that is awesome!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We seen that friday morning and my son wanted to go shoot it. it just sat there and swam half of the pond. congrats to your son hope it going on the wall.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

NICE! I've also heard in other states that you are allowed to shoot these without a tag. Does Utah have the same law?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> NICE! I've also heard in other states that you are allowed to shoot these without a tag. Does Utah have the same law?


I have always thought because they are a feral species that you do not need a tag. I am hearing mixed conversations between DWR and others. It would be nice to get a definitive answer.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> We seen that friday morning and my son wanted to go shoot it. it just sat there and swam half of the pond. congrats to your son hope it going on the wall.


 Yeah, I heard ya seen it. Didn't go far from where you seen it, just the next pond south of there. Thing came in like a swan, looked like a swan, and got dropped like a swan haha. My boy wants to get it mounted, bad part is he got the head pretty bloody, and don't know how good it would turn out....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> NICE! I've also heard in other states that you are allowed to shoot these without a tag. Does Utah have the same law?


 I checked with Rich Hansen while we were out in the marsh, and he said they do not count for your one swan limit. Being a non native bird, they are not protected under federal law...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Yeah, I heard ya seen it. Didn't go far from where you seen it, just the next pond south of there. Thing came in like a swan, looked like a swan, and got dropped like a swan haha. My boy wants to get it mounted, bad part is he got the head pretty bloody, and don't know how good it would turn out....


get it done they can fix that. btw send me a text I lost your number in my phone


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> I checked with Rich Hansen while we were out in the marsh, and he said they do not count for your one swan limit. Being a non native bird, they are not protected under federal law...


So does that mean that the DNR will print a new tag for your son - if he wanted to shoot another one?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> So does that mean that the DNR will print a new tag for your son - if he wanted to shoot another one?


yes they would.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if anyone has ever dropped a mute swan here in Utah as it bombed into your spread?


That is assume!! Congrats!!! to your son.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Yeah, I heard ya seen it. Didn't go far from where you seen it, just the next pond south of there. Thing came in like a swan, looked like a swan, and got dropped like a swan haha. My boy wants to get it mounted, bad part is he got the head pretty bloody, and don't know how good it would turn out....


Most blood stains come right out if the bird is prepped properly before freezing. Rinse the area thoroughly, plug the hole/holes with paper towel then pat dry-ish, put it in a good medium weight plastic bag, squeeze as much air out as you can while twisting the excess bag tightly then knot and freeze. Honestly though if you get it right to a taxi its not an issue at all.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have always thought because they are a feral species that you do not need a tag. I am hearing mixed conversations between DWR and others. It would be nice to get a definitive answer.


 I asked our DWR gal Amy on the status of Mutes, she says according to Blair Stringham there are no regulations state or federal on them, they are an exotic species from Europe. They may be taken without a license and no swan tag is needed.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

UBB- Knowing this now, you may want to see if the division can issue a replacement tag for that one?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> I asked our DWR gal Amy on the status of Mutes, she says according to Blair Stringham there are no regulations state or federal on them, they are an exotic species from Europe. They may be taken without a license and no swan tag is needed.


That's pretty sweet news! I can see a bunch of guys that didn't draw swan tags out looking for mute swans now....

CO Officer, "Excuse me, can I see your tag for that swan?" 
Hunter, "Amy from the Central Region ... er ... Southern Region said it was ok to harvest a swan without a tag." 
CO Officer, "Son of a ... not this again."


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> That's pretty sweet news! I can see a bunch of guys that didn't draw swan tags out looking for mute swans now....
> 
> CO Officer, "Excuse me, can I see your tag for that swan?"
> Hunter, "Amy from the Central Region ... er ... Southern Region said it was ok to harvest a swan without a tag."
> CO Office, "Son of a ... not this again."


 Good Lord what have I started Remember fellas Mutes are rare in Utard:shock:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your help! I did just get the official confirmation call back from the DWR Northern office stating that they are unprotected. They are in the same category as coyotes.. No tag needed...

But maybe this is going to become more of a regular thing. I was told by the DWR on the return call, that this is the second Mute Swan they know of this year.

Next question is how many of you would have a Mute swan mounted?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> That's pretty sweet news! I can see a bunch of guys that didn't draw swan tags out looking for mute swans now....
> 
> CO Officer, "Excuse me, can I see your tag for that swan?"
> Hunter, "Amy from the Central Region ... er ... Southern Region said it was ok to harvest a swan without a tag."
> CO Officer, "Son of a ... not this again."


 The Northern Mute Swan Governors Hunt? But only on even numbered years, right? Is that what you are thinking Jeff?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> The Northern Mute Swan Governors Hunt? But only on even numbered years, right? Is that what you are thinking Jeff?


Yes, exactly. Unless the letter never gets sent due to foreseeable staffing changes.... 

I did a little research on mute swans - slow day at work, and here is an interesting link with some FAQs. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_59132_59333-263394--,00.html

If the population of 15,500 swans in Michigan in 2010 grew at the estimated rate of 9-10% per year, the current population could be hovering around 25,995 and 27,459. It wouldn't surprise me at all to see more and more of these killed in the other flyways. Congrats to your son on being a #trendsetter!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreciate your help! I did just get the official confirmation call back from the DWR Northern office stating that they are unprotected. They are in the same category as coyotes.. No tag needed...
> 
> But maybe this is going to become more of a regular thing. I was told by the DWR on the return call, that this is the second Mute Swan they know of this year.
> 
> Next question is how many of you would have a Mute swan mounted?


Given the story behind it, I'd be tempted to mount it. Beautiful bird!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Where can I buy a mute swan call?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> Where can I buy a mute swan call?


I suppose you could use a dog wistle and market it with a different package!! Better put a patent on that, cuz the mutes are coming!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreciate your help! I did just get the official confirmation call back from the DWR Northern office stating that they are unprotected. They are in the same category as coyotes.. No tag needed...
> 
> But maybe this is going to become more of a regular thing. I was told by the DWR on the return call, that this is the second Mute Swan they know of this year.
> 
> Next question is how many of you would have a Mute swan mounted?


I know i would. it would be at the tax guy right now.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

My boy is willing to pitch in to get his bird mounted, so I am going to run it over to Longun this evening. My boy put a perfect head shot on it, but if anyone can salvage it, it's John.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just in time for his birthday, my son got his Mute home and on the wall tonight. Longgun nailed it on the head!!!! Exactly how this guy looked when he hooked right into our spread and my boy dumped him at 20 yards out. I just forgot how dang big this guy was haha. Thanks Longgun for doing such an awesome job and doing what you did for my son. It is appreciated so much more than you know. You are truly a first class guy, friend, and artist!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy cow - that looks amazing! Awesome job longgun!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That's a good looking bird.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a big a$$ bird. Nice!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I still can't believe one of these made it over here. Awesome mount!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!! Nice bird. Hey my wife got a mute, brought it home from some crafts field:mrgreen: (Sorry bigbull--could'nt help myself).


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Dunkem said:


> Wow!! Nice bird. Hey my wife got a mute, brought it home from some crafts field:mrgreen: (Sorry bigbull--could'nt help myself).


 -_O- Good one buddy!

I know, I have gave this lots of thought, and came to the conclusion that my teenage son saved his money and paid for this out of his pocket, he absolutely loves this thing and kudos to him. I can pretty well guarantee neither me or my son will NEVER have another one of these things pull a hard 90 degree turn and get called / decoyed into our spread 20 yards into our faces EVER again haha. Just as much about the memory with this one!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

UBB-

thank you (I think, lol) for trusting me with it. Im very happy he liked it. :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------

